# long white worm



## sweety (Oct 10, 2006)

hi

I just got back from a 6 week vacation..... I used the search function and could not find what I was looking for.

When I checked my powder blues I saw some (up to 1inch) white worm looking things in the parydish water. They are bending there body like a bloodworm before it gets put on a fishing hook. I don't see them anywhere else. 

I was a small white bug thing running on top of the water as well. 

One of my powder blues had died while I was on vacation as well. My husband said it droned in the water feature. 

Any ideas? 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Check out the thread two below this one.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

you might also find this sticky under misc. - indentification - "What is this in my frog tank?" helpful, it has good pics of worms and such

Sally


----------



## sweety (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you.

that is exactly what they look like. rebuild it is.

i will get on that in the next few days.

Nadine


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

why rebuild. i posted about these worms recently and have come to the conlusion that they dont harm the frogs (i have even seen the frogs try and eat them) and that they will come and go as time goes on. tearing a tank down is stressful on frogs and when a tank is mature you shouldnt need to do much of anything to keep it up and never tear it down. if anything i would consider a Co2 treatment as suggested in the sticky and just keep the frogs outside in a q-tine container. but i'm not even going to do that. why not just let things run their course?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing as James, although I have a little bit of a worm phobia, reading here and there I felt I did not have to redo tank, I admit to pulling them out with a paper towel off the glass when I see them. Maybe I might worry if I had eggs in the tank but with the powder blues I would imagine you would be pullling the eggs anyway.

good luck with the powders whatever you do, I have some young ones myself

Sally


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont think its a necessity to pull them if your breeding (from what ive read) seems like they only go for dead stuff and most people's reports of them on eggs are the result of the egg bieng bad in the first place. the wroms have seemed to be doing a good job od devouring ffs that drown on condensation on the glass of my tanks. and like springs they have boomed then slowly i see less and less of them. 
on a side note, even a papertowel in the tank on a regular basis could stress ome frogs. i use the hand mister and set the nozzle to stream then blast junk off the glass, personally.


----------

